# Having some crawfish and scallop Alfredo tonight! Crawfish came from capt Karl Helmkamp in creswell and some obx scallops



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry about the long title. Beer involved 😁. Had some tail meat left over from a crawfish boil and ran across the Alfredo recipe, add some scallops and enjoy!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice!

I had frankfurters and navy beans in a maple brown sugar reduction sauce, with pork fat for seasoning.

Yours looks better 😁


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Pork n beans is one of my favorite meals......while fishing 🍻


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

Must have been beer involved in your posting of the recipe, too.
Looks delicious.


----------

